# Removing bed liner



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

What's the best way to remove the spray on bed liner from my plastics? I didn't prep mine right the first time and most of it has come off. I've tried using a pressure washer with every tip I have and even a turbo nozzle and not all of it will come off. I've gotten a lot of it off with a razor blade but don't feel like sitting there for hours to get the rest off. Any info is greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

AIRCRAFT STRIPPER you can get it at autozone and i think they make one for plastic

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

that one is for plastic it says it right under it. best stuff will take it off easy


----------

